# حسابات طاقة الرياح واحمالها ارجو المساعدة



## عدي حجازي (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يعطيكم العافية هاي اول مشاركة الي في المنتدى وعندي مشروع تخرج ولازم اجمع فيه تصميم توربين الرياح وحسابات الطاقة المناسبة للاحمال فهل في احد عنده ورقة عمل فيه هذه الحسابات؟ مثل اوراق العمل الموجودة في موقع solar4power 

مع شكري لكم


----------



## عدي حجازي (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يعطيكم العافية هاي اول مشاركة الي في المنتدى وعندي مشروع تخرج ولازم اجمع فيه تصميم توربين الرياح وحسابات الطاقة المناسبة للاحمال فهل في احد عنده ورقة عمل فيه هذه الحسابات؟ مثل اوراق العمل الخاصة بالالواح الشمسية الموجودة في موقع solar4power لكني اريدها لطاقة الرياح

مع شكري لكم


----------



## ricielectric (6 يوليو 2010)

I have a file in arabic about wind turbine calculation I Hope it will help you out , please let me know if you need any more help , and give us more information about what yoy looking for wind energy is a big subject , and it will be better to specify in detail the area of your project


----------



## عدي حجازي (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخ richelectric على هذا الملف البسيط الذي اعتقد انني سأستخدم معادلتيه الرئيسيتين واتوقع ان هذا ما احتاجه لتحديد قدرة التوربين الهوائي الذي سيلزمني
جزيت خيرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## dilyaro (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووور يا غالي


----------



## thaer11 (13 سبتمبر 2019)

Good


----------

